# Which is the cheapest ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Evenin All

Now starts the tentative plan for our Europe tour  

Can anybody tell us what, in general is the cheapest route to cross the Channel, as Dover, I believe can be expensive.

Thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dover to Dunkerque.

£54 return with the CC.

Don't know of a cheaper option unless you have a bunch of Tesco tokens for the tunnel.

Dave


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Swim


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

lesanne said:


> Swim


If I had wanted a comedian I would have watched my Peter Kay dvd !!!! :roll:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

DFDS were doing some pretty good deals earlier in the year. They might be worth a try, the earlier you book ahead the cheaper the rate


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Scattycat said:


> DFDS were doing some pretty good deals earlier in the year. They might be worth a try, the earlier you book ahead the cheaper the rate


£29 one way in September...thats amazing

cheers Scattycat 

Dave & Jan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Had to change length to 7mtrs went up to £59 

still not bad though

Dave & Jan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not quite as amazing as £54 both ways!

Dave :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Depends where you live, for us much more economical to go via Newcastle, saves lot of fuel.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

No Zebedee you are top of the league so far ( A bit like Man City )  

DJ


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

All depends were you are going dover cal P&O max price £40 each way for a Rv l allways get a late evening about 10 ish and stop on the airs by the beach its onlty5 mins off the boat and 6 euro for the night
Paul


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi D J , even Peter Kay had a sence of Humour,sorry for being normal..many regards Les...


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Only kidding lesanne

DJ


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

*1247489* NOW TOPS THE LEAGUE

£44 sailing at 10:15 am to Calais in September with P & O



DJ


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

love the banter D J no offence taken ,,just booked Britany Ferries as an owners club abroad for 7 mtre van cost me 350euros as other half won,t do 750 miles for chunnel ..comming from south west France...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

No offence guys, but why all the fuss about a few quid to get the absolute cheapest fare which probably means travelling at 3am, and is not amendable... so if you want to travel a few hours early you're charged another £30 :roll: ? 


I would rather travel at a reasonable time and pay a bit more, we like to use the tunnel, book for a crossing at about 7pm, turn up 2-3 hours earlier and get across in time to park up at the Calais Aire for a nice meal at Au Cote D'Argent, and be ready to roll in the morning.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tesco voucher FREE.

Get tesco credit card Buy everything on card. receive points, turn into vouchers at three times the £ value.
I have £168 saved up which will give me £504 worth of tunnel crossings.

Dave p


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Been going over for around 6 years now, about 3 times a year, never paid a penny yet. Tesco all the way for us   

We live near Tesco, have their credit card and daughter is one of their senior managers in London so got to help pay her wages bless her   

Not good with choppy crossing either. 

Mandy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mandy

Since when did admitting to sending one's daughter to work for Tesco be preferable to putting her on the street? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff

P.S. I used to 'slave' for Tesco, but then found a respectable job!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

We go the Tesco route as well. The better half is a lousy sailor and I love the early crossing as we move to the back of the van, eat our cornflakes and croissant, drink our coffee made with hot water from the flask,wash up, get back into the driving seat and we're there!!! Will be doing exactly that on Sunday courtesy of Tesco vouchers.Works for us.

Gary.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Not quite as amazing as £54 both ways!
> 
> Dave :wink:


I think that price was last years. CC quote £29 each way this year but have now got sailing every day and very little restriction on times. Last year it was out on Sunday, return on Friday.
Applies to motorhomes up to 8 metres, caravans are £39 each way.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Booked with show offer- last October then again in February - £48 return for under 7 mtr van. Free changes (have had to use that due to hubby's accident). As long as you are able to change it seems worth while making a booking 6 months or so in advance. Son also used the code and will be borrowing the van too! Don't shop enough at Tesco only £10 vouchers in last 18 months so won't get us very far. 
Will be thinking about the Newcastle route now that I am retired from teaching as they don't take vans in July and August which we used to be stuck to. We live less than 10 miles away so worth a thought. 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is there a discount code for DFDS or indeed P&O. I never seem to get these brilliant deals everyone else seems to.

Just priced Newcastle ferry and its £284 one way. Its kind of the wrong way for us really though as we are 50 miles south of Newcastle and it goes to Amsterdam which depending where you are going is a lot further north than Calais.

I just hate that drive to Dover but I guess Im stuck with it!

Came back on the Normandy Express last Autumn from Cherbourg. That was brilliant but not cheap. Goes like a bat out of hell!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tesco for me also, 7.5 m Motorhome, 6m trailer with the boat.

Reason for going late !!

I finish work at 3pm - 4pm.

I live north of Birmingham, nearly 5 hours to tunnel, I normally catch the 10.20pm or 10.50pm train, sleep at cite Europe.

Wake up in France, nice Breakfast, and off you go.

Steve


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Like Barry I hear about discount codes!!!!

However where are they found any pointers would be appreciated
Kev


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> Like Barry I hear about discount codes!!!!
> 
> However where are they found any pointers would be appreciated
> Kev


You just need to read this forum regularly there is always some kind soul who posts up the code for DFDS from one or other of the shows.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120826-show.html+code+dfds

I booked 3 crossings (despite hating both Dover and the drive there) for this year - 2 at £48 (Sept & Dec) and 1 at £68 (June) van > 2.4m high.

You have to be quick as the code only lasts until just after the show.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

BarryD wrote

"I just hate that drive to Dover but I guess Im stuck with it! "

Why not use it to see things.

We just did Cheshire-Lancashire (Bowland Forest) - Yorkshire (incl Fountains Abbey) - Derbyshire - Oxford - France - Belgium - Netherlands - Germany( 2 days in Harz Mts.) and back to Poland in 2 weeks.

Sorry, forgot the 14 Charity Shops and 12 purchases, including 2 for Her mother's 91st Birthday - well you have to save somehow when an MOT involves a 2000 mile round-trip!
:roll: :roll: 

Geoff

Sorry forgot to say DFDS Dover-Dunkirk was GBP 40.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> BarryD wrote
> 
> "I just hate that drive to Dover but I guess Im stuck with it! "
> 
> ...


Yes this would be the sensible thing to do but by the time we get away we just want to get out of the UK and to our destination. Last year I drove from Teesdale to the Mossel in less than 24 hours (over 600 miles). This year first stop will be near Epernay so a drag down to dover, night on Marine parade and a couple of hundred miles in the morning. That will hopefully be the only long drag of the trip. We tend to stop over or see a few places on the way home (as we never want to go home) but its flat out on the way out!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies I WILL keep my eyes peeled


----------

